# CRESTED GECKO Custom Viv Natural Background Build PIC HEAVY



## omahd420 (Sep 9, 2015)

:welcome: I am a happy owner of a Crested Gecko and I thought I’d treat him to a new bigger home as he has out grown his old one. (I am ore of a snake guy but the other half is petrified of them, so its was choosing between her or a snake. I know, tough choice to make :flrt:::lol2:::flrt:
Big thanks to this link below!!! Huge help and great advice to building custom natural backgrounds
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/877191-crested-gecko-natural-vivarium-build.html

Any questions on building you own background then fire away.

I would love to do more builds myself as I have a history of working in all trades so I found this project to be fun and rather easy. So if you live in the Sussex (UK) area then hit me up :2thumb:;


----------



## omahd420 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## omahd420 (Sep 9, 2015)

New arrangement and plantation 6 months later…


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

very nice


----------



## omahd420 (Sep 9, 2015)

:cheers:


----------

